# Another Foredom question



## Kronk

I would like to know if this would be a decent setup for beginning exhaust and intake port work. Also, this is available in 4mm and 5mm versions for the same price. What do you guys think?












Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cus_deluxe

As long as that chuck will tighten down enough to accept 3mm/1/8” shank burrs that would be a good start. I bought the harbor frieght flex shaft kit for about $50, works great but is not reversible, which i think this is.


----------



## cus_deluxe

Theres a blue SR motor kit too, not sure what the difference is between the two.


----------

